# Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50 Cigar Review - A special AF



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

After being burned by another AF specialty cigar, I was hesitant to try these, afraid it was just another hype job. I am glad that I did. The dra...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50 Cigar Review - A special AF


----------

